# Bartok Piano Concerto No. 3



## wingpoet (Apr 14, 2008)

I just heard this concerto performed for the first time yesterday, by Christopher O'Riley, and loved it (with the Santa Rosa Symphony in California). I would like to purchase a recorded copy, but could find none by O'Riley -- any recommendations on a recording of Bartok's Piano Concerto No. 3?
Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I have the Fischer/Sandor disc (all three fit on one CD), which seems to be out of print and the used copies starting at 22 dollars!!

But I cannot see how you could go wrong with the Boulez CD, the one where he's doing the first with Zimmerman, the second with Andsnes, and the third with Grimaud. I would guess that Grimaud is the ideal performer for the third.

In fact, I think I'm going to go right out and buy this tomorrow. Don't know how I managed to miss this one. Wow. (If you want to wait, I'll tell you how I like this!)


----------



## wingpoet (Apr 14, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate the recommendation - found it online, plan to get it. Let me know what you think of your copy...
First time I've ever gone online for a recommendation. Always stumbing in the dark on my own. I truly appreciate the feedback.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

A very good performance with Andras Schiff, Simon Rattle and his CBSO is available in video.

Other suggestions would be: Stephen Bishop Kovacevich, Dinu Lipatti, Martha Argerich, Geza Anda.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I got the Boulez and listened to it just now, and I like it very much. Three very different concertos, three orchestras, three pianists. It's a great idea, and, what's more, it works really well.

(I got the Kovacevich, too, at the same time, as my friend at the record store wanted more money from me I mean recommended that one highly. Most people put Kocsis first, I've found. And if you were to buy his CDs, you'd be getting quite a lot of Bartok all at once, as he does one concerto and some other things per each CD. If you want a lot of Bartok all at once, that would be a good way to go about it, I'd think.)


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I own the Kovacevich/Davis recording on one of those 2-disc Philips Duo sets along with the Violin Concerto with Szeryng and the Concerto for orchestra... all are terrific performances. Highly recommended.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

*Kovacevich*

I have all Bartok's Piano concertos with Stephen Kovacevich and LSO with Colin Davis and I'm very satisfied. Precise and "brutal" in the right way.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but I never heard it. I imagine it's pretty.
judy tooley


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Boulez????? Are you nuts? he's the very worst! Too much Frenchy, good for Debussy.

Martin Pitchon


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Geza Anda? Of course this version is awesome!!!!!! A bit old though


----------



## JMJ (Jul 9, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


>


This one is great. My personal favorite.

Boulez's DG recording of the Pno Ctos didn't do much for me, perhaps I should re-visit it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Is this a mistake?*

You're showing the Ferenc Fricsay version and speaking bout the Frenchy Boulez....

Martin Pitchon


----------



## JMJ (Jul 9, 2010)

And Boulez's DG recording of the Pno Ctos (mentioned earlier up in the thread by others) didn't do much for me, perhaps I should re-visit it


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Personally*

I think this concerto is good but being the last it shows a Bartok a bit old...I prefer his first and second concertos.

Martin Pitchon


----------

